

What Is True Automation in the Ad Tech Industry? - rvcamo
https://blog.automateads.com/true-paid-media-automation/

======
fumar
Outside of what I can see in the screenshots, Facebook, Google Analytics, and
DCM, what other DSPs can you plug in?

